# Picamilon



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Is picamilon as good as people say?How does it make you feel?Is it a supplement taken daily and at what is an effctive dose?Finally what is a reputable website/company to purchase it from.I would like to try it but only if it's high quality.Don't want to waste what little money I have!
Thanks!


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

I tried Picamilon a few times and didn't like the feeling it caused. It made me feel "fuelled up," like I needed to run a marathon! I found it hard to sit still, and that was on only 50mg. The fuelled up feeling didn't make me feel anxious, but, at the same time, it had no anti-anxiety effect on me either. I'd never try it again. The tub contained 120 caps - I flushed them down the toilet!

If you do decide to try Picamilon, I hope you have a better experience than I did.


----------

